# Our Blue Eyed Pup Vada!



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

The new addition to the house. She's been been with us for about a month and quite a character. She is about 11 months old.








Stretch!








She is a toy fiend....and destroyer








Robo Dog








She is very unamused by this position








Close up








Behaving?... No just focused on a treat








Smile for the camera








camera!


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

She is so cute... I saw her picture earlier in the "what is she" thread. 

Her body looks so similar to my Deebs, but their coloring is different. Love seeing the crazy mix dogs like they are on here because it is always fun to guess and speculate.

Love her name, too... how are you saying it? Vay-da or Va-da (like the end of Nevada)?


----------



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

You pronounce it like Vay-duh.

I agree with mix breeds. They are so unique and leave you guessing


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I love that first picture! My grandparents used to have a little mixed breed dog named Stretch because he did that all the time. Very very cute dog. Her eyes are just gorgeous!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Vada is really cute! I love her ears!



Mizuno said:


> (like the end of Nevada)?


There are two ways to pronounce Nevada! The first "a" is either pronounced like "hat" or like "hot" depending on your accent. :biggrin1:


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Nargle said:


> There are two ways to pronounce Nevada! The first "a" is either pronounced like "hat" or like "hot" depending on your accent. :biggrin1:


Lol, so TRUE!

However I asked because I knew a (human) girl named Vada (her name was actually Nevada) and hers was pronounced Vah-dah.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

She's so adorable! The first picture is hilarious! She's really beautiful!


----------



## thepearl (Dec 5, 2012)

she is really cute! what kind of mix is it? I would like to have her sibling!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

What a cutie. I love dogs with derpy ears, and her eyes are a really beautiful colour!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

So cute! That face reminds me of the jumper dog I posted about the other day! Her tail is docked (not sure if she was born that way or if some one had it done) Here is a really bad picture of her face. I want to get better ones.


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

LOVE the eyes. Vada is very adorable. Congrats on your new family member.


----------

